# Do all rats use hammocks?



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

I just got my 5 week old rats a week ago but since then, they never go on their many hammocks. they just huddle in a corner and thats where they sleep. I feel like they're uncomfortable there. And i've tried putting treats for going in the hammock, and maving the hammocks to different places, with no results? 

Did any of your rat's take time to get used to hammocks? Should i just wait it out, or should i forget hammocks and just attack them with igloo hides?


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

My boys sleep in the hammocks sometimes, and sometimes they curl up in their basket on on their floor. I suppose they just do whatever suits their moods lol. one of my newer boys wouldn't sleep in the hammock for like two weeks, so if I were you I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

My 6 week old girls sleep in their hammock but only under the corner flap and never on top in the open. They prefer to sleep in the fleece tunnel - all four crammed together. I hope once they get older they will make themselves a little more visible.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

my girls have a hammock... all they've done is destroy it. they much prefer hanging planter baskets, tissue boxes or igloos. my little boys use their hammock to stash food, and also prefer planter baskets. the big boys, on the other hand, absolutely loooooooooooooooove their hammocks. all five of the big boys have 5 hammocks in their two cages... and here is a pic i took today of sproccy (top) and stumpy (bottom) enjoying their hammocks (excuse the crappy colour of the hammocks... its used to be a pillow case that my evil step-grandmother gave me for a wedding present 22 years ago. i've been looking for an appropriate use for them since then, lol)....


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Rats take time. My girls seemed to take FOREVER! It helps if you cover the hammocks, "canopy" style, that seems to make them more comfortable. Eventually they'll learn to love their hammies and sleep in them covered or no. Just leave them in there, your rats will figure them out sooner or later.


----------



## AlxBlack17 (Dec 3, 2007)

When I gave my rat Yuki a hammock, she never slept in it. The only time she would usually even go onto it was if she thought i had a treat for her and that was the most convenient place to stand. Eventually she chewed through one of the supports so it made a kind of tent in one corner. She made a nest under there that she would sleep in. Once her friend Akira moved in, they ended up chewing the hammock to shreds. I decided that they don't get any more store bought hammocks (too expensive!). Currently, the have several different boxes and an igloo to sleep in...usually the sleep on top of one of the boxes or on the wire floor.

You may as well leave the hammock in there, but if they don't ever use it or just destroy it like mine, I wouldn't suggest wasting money on buying more.


----------



## T6D16C84 (Jan 30, 2008)

I just got my 2 girls this saturday and after thoroughly investigating their new home they both were all curled up asleep in their hammock. I think its just a preference.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

My rats don't use hammocks at all, but they do sleep in their Wodent Wheel :]


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

My girls don't use their hammocks and I've had them for two months now. One is hanging like a regular hammock and the other is kinda in a big U. Since Rem loves to sleep in my sleeve I was hoping if I made one hammock resemble the sleeve she'd sleep in it, but no luck so far. Leaf will go into it to get closer to my face when I say hi to them, but other than that, they don't use them.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

so i'll just give it some time, but won't buy any new ones for a while, maybe theyll get used to it once theyre more socialized and able to come out into the open. I bought them a chube and they lovelovelovelovelove it. so ill stick to that for awhile until they destroy their hammocks, then ill probably take them out.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

My girl Roxie took about a week to get into her hammocks at all, and although it may have just been because she was pregnant, after about a week (once she had the rittens) she looooved them! Whenever she's not in her little box with the babies nursing or sleepin on top of them, she's in one of her hammocks in the very top of the cage. I think for some it just takes time, or they just may not like that feeling of being out in the open. 

But, just a suggestion, if they do end up venturing into them, I would really suggest making your own. It's SOOOO much cheaper, because they'll all eventually have holes chewed in them. Plus, you can make them however you like, and there are some super easy ones to make that have been posted in the Rat Homes section here.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

oh! today i saw them chase eachother into the hammock then collapse into a heavy sleep.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

My girls never actually slept in their hammock. My the do sleep in their lofts--tubes that hang up like hammocks. You can make them out of a pant leg of old sweatpants, for example. Hammocks feel more safe for them if they are hung up high in a corner...mine will go up, but are not too crazy about them.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

my girls only started using their tube hammock when i took the cardboard boxes out of their cages.
when i put new boxes in, the hammock was abandoned.
i guess i know which they prefer! :roll:


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

My girls would not sleep in there home made baby grow hammock what so ever , as far as they were concerd they would rather huddle in the corner so i did the following

leave the home made hammock up but put a lil box with bedding in for them , once they explored there new box bed i left them to it then my mum brought herself some rats and said do u want a hammock so i said yes (free rat stuff ) and now my girls love there hammock - but i move in or out more beds throughout the week so they dont get bored right now they got a webcam box which already had a hole in the top of the box so u could see the cam on display within 2 minutes all i saw was rat butts sticking out the box lol
Jess x


----------



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

mine wont even touch em, they don't like walking on em at all.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Its all a preference but most rats will end up loving hammies.

Some need to be taught how to use them, and I have a method I use for those that don't want to climb into them in the first place. I start with a hammock over the shelf, hung so it sits on the shelf but the sides are slightly raised. Once they are good with this, then i start raising the hammie every few days...once its finally raised like normal and they are loving it, i hang it so its out off of the shelf and they just go with it  Its the scary feeling of being unsupported at first that scares some of them. With babies that huddle in corners I give pocket hammies or double deckers so they are covered, and boxes/houses if thats what they prefer


----------



## Almi (Feb 11, 2008)

It's weird having you guys call hammocks "hammies," because I'm so used to referring to my _hamsters_ as "hammies." X3

Anyway, my girls love hammocks. As soon as I put their new "hammock" (it's actually just an old shirt..) in their new cage they began sleeping in it. 

They used to chew them up and not be so crazy about them...I found out why. They need to be somewhat "sturdy" to walk in, and if you don't put any other material (socks, blankets, towels, etc.) IN the hammock, they'll chew up the hammock to make their own fabric scraps to cuddle in. So far there is no visible chewing on the one I've put in there, complete with a heap of old socks and shirt rags.


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

My boys <3 hammocks - the two girls don't go near them.


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

My boys never liked hammocks, they would step onto them then panic as their feet moved about under them and scurry off. Mind you, they were never very adventurous full stop, so I'm not surprised. My girls like to sleep in a cargo net that hangs like a hammock, I may just branch out and make them something a bit more pouch-like...


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Mine thinks the hammock is a place to store all the food you don't want to eat and want to trick mom into thinking you ate all of your food all gone. He only goes in there to store food, no other time will he set foot in there. As for the baby, I have no idea because he's still in the isolation tank. Mine much prefers napkins shredded and placed into 1/2 a check box (to the point where my family is now giving me their old check boxes for him). He won't sleep in anything but the bottom or top of a check box with napkins shredded. He loves to lay and relax on old rags, (especially my son's old burp rags) but sleeping is not to be done anywhere but the boxes! When I removed the boxes he freaked out and slept in the corner behind the litter box.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

mine took a long while to get used to them but now LOVE them.... they have a habit of eating them tho.


----------



## AZratkeeper (Jan 27, 2008)

only some of mine will


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

Hammock 

To make a ratty hammock you will need 
A piece of material 20cm x 20cm
4 Paper clips 

How to make 
Take the piece of material and stick the paper clips though each corner. Once that is done attach the four paper clips to the inside top of the cage, and there you go!!! The ratty hammock is so easy to make and depending on the personality of your rat, they may take a look and ignore it, but more likely than not they will climb, play and hang from the underneath, our rats have been known to sleep in it!!! Tip: Place a couple of your rats treats on top of the hammock to make them use it initially. 


Hammock 2

If you appear to have any old woolen hats lying around attach wire or string to 4 opposite points (a square) and attach to the top of your cage similar to a hammock. Tip: If you don't have any lying around take a trip to local charity shops, you should be able to get one and possibly several spares very cheaply!!!! 


Hammock 3 

Take half a coconut shell, drill three holes in it opposite eachother like a triangle. Then cut three pieces of string the same length and knot them at the end (make sure that the knot is bigger than the holes). Thread the strings through the holes and tie the ends to the top of the cage and hay presto! It's best to hang the coconut shell just out of reach of your rats to make it more challenging. If your rat is suicidal like mine s/he'll dive off the second floor into it. Put a treat in there to start off with, so they've got a reason to go in there. 


Hammock 4 (Tubular) 
Old pant legs and shirt sleaves make wonderful tubular hammacks. A couple of pieces of string some scissors and viola! A cheap, easily replaceable, washable tubular hammack. 
My three rats love them, I have 2 jean legs in their cage.


----------

